# Z's New Train case *new photos added



## Ms. Z (Oct 27, 2005)

These are some of the items in my collection.  Almost everything I buy are Limited Edition eye shadows & palettes.


----------



## colormust (Oct 27, 2005)

those little cases in the 4th pic are so cool. did you buy them like that?


----------



## user4 (Oct 27, 2005)

i second that question... i was gonna ask the same thing!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...tachmentid=279

Is this a smashbox case????  I would much reather have that than to depot all of my eyeshadows or have to buy the palettes.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes, those black zip cases are by Smashbox., I love them (
I won't depot Limited Edition e/s). You can fit not only MAC (not the blushes) & Smashbox, but Paula Dorf, Bobbi Brown, Vincent Longo, Iman and a few others.


----------



## vircore (Oct 28, 2005)

ohh i like your eye shadows, specially mac palette


----------



## user3 (Oct 28, 2005)

Super nice! Love the Smashbox items!


----------



## AprilBomb (Oct 29, 2005)

oooooo!!! it's all so darn cute!


----------



## breathless (Oct 29, 2005)

awwww! your collection is adorable!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

Ooh, is that a Temperley palette and a Tour de Pink case I see???


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes, they are.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Ooh, is that a Temperley palette and a Tour de Pink case I see???_


----------



## HappyHannah (Nov 3, 2005)

oooh! You have those PF eye brightener eyeshadows, I used to be addicted to the white one. Nice collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 29, 2006)

*My new train case. Maybe?*



​


----------



## ette (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm SOOOOOOOO jealous of your Tour De Pink case!!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 31, 2006)

great pallettes! oooh and I love those cases in the 4th pic too =D i like my shadows in their pretty pots..


----------



## n_c (Aug 31, 2006)

Great collection...Im jelaous!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 31, 2006)

ohhh wow! *steals everything!*


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 31, 2006)

did not see the traincase! woohoo!
*steals that too!* he he


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 1, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 11, 2006)

*My train case.  *NEW PHOTOS**

New pictures will be added soon of the larger case I ordered last week.


*UPDATE: *
I loved the look of this case; the most attractive wheeled medium sized I have ever seen. Regrettably I had to return it because the fold out trays were not foam or fabric covered (the inside center section is). *more photos of this case are above


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 11, 2006)

thats a cute traincase. and you have such beautiful makeup!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_those little cases in the 4th pic are so cool. did you buy them like that?_

 

*Until 10/5/06 you receive a gift w/$50 purchase. Use code ANNGIFT2 at check out.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 2, 2006)

*new train case & lipstick holders*

My new train case.


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 3, 2006)

great collection


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 3, 2006)

*Photos added*

My MAC Palette (e/s: MAC, Elizabeth Arden, Prescriptives & 1 by e.l.f.)

Paula Dorf, Vincent Longo, Bobbi Brown & Zalia eye shadows, Paula Dorf primer, Vincent Longo concealer

Foundations, Face Powders & Blush


----------



## Suzy_H (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you have any idea how much this actually holds? I want one but keep thinking it will not hold all I have so why bother


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suzy_H* 

 
_Do you have any idea how much this actually holds? I want one but keep thinking it will not hold all I have so why bother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It holds more than it probably appears in the photo.  
I have only about 35 potted MAC e/s, the others by Vincent Long, Paula Dorf, Smashbox & Bobbi Brown are larger & take up more room.  Plus since I don’t like things just thrown around, in the bottom of the case, I have the 2 lipstick caddies (photo on 1st page), 4 acrylic trays (2 stacks of 2 ), a Paula Dorf beauty box (holds 8 e/s) and a MAC 15 pan palette (both laying flat because the case won’t close if I put them on their sides).


----------



## amandaann (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_These are some of the items in my collection. Almost everything I buy are Limited Edition eye shadows & palettes._

 
Where did you get your traincase?


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amandaann* 

 
_Where did you get your traincase?_

 
If you are inquiring about the last case (the one I kept) I got it on ebay from Yazmo.  They also have a website.  If you go through ebay, look at all the listings because they have the same item at different prices & different shipping charges.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 18, 2007)

prettttttttttty


----------



## London1 (Feb 18, 2007)

I love those Smashbox cases - where can we get them!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *London1* 

 
_I love those Smashbox cases - where can we get them!!_

 
Smashbox.com, Nordstrom & Bloomingdale's.


----------

